# Yuma, AZ



## homeless (Dec 8, 2018)

Found the BLM property next to the VFW Post 8242 north of Yuma. Similar to Snyder Hill in Tucson. Just five miles to what ever you need.  Just east of the campground is a gravel road that you can hike or ride bike up to the Fortuna Foothills, where we found a wonderful canyon back into the hills. Very rough but amazing for Midwesterners to see. Read More:


----------

